# African Clawed Frog



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Who was the person that needed help with African clawed frog fry breeding...
I'm still here for you. Just PM me.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey thanks for all your advice with these guys. As I said in my pm, the tads are doing fine. They are about 2 weeks old now and I am starting to see some development of the front legs. They seem to be eating well, bellies always look full and there is lots of pooping. I am starting to anticipate the transformation into froglets and thinking about what foods to offer. I have them in a bare bottom 55 gal which I think will be sufficient to grow them out to a saleable size. Mom and Dad are resting in their own tank.


----------

